# Facility Dogs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The following article is helpful in understanding what a "Facility Dog" is. And as with all types of Therapy Dogs these dogs may only go to where pet dogs or dogs with special permission are allowed. There are no federal Public Access Rights for the handlers such as those individuals who use Assistance/Service Dogs. 

Quote: 
"I give him water. I've brushed his teeth. I've groomed him a little bit. With all of that, it helps me work with my hands," said Werner, "and without realizing that I'm in therapy, because I focus on Ford."

At Magee, furry therapist is a patient's best friend


----------

